
Mountain-climbing addresses for code lines - nkurz
http://ansuz.sooke.bc.ca/entry/290
======
speps
I wonder if that could be used for a diff algorithm? Or maybe that already
exists.

~~~
A_Beer_Clinked
In some ways git blame accomplishes this, at least conceptually.

It chains back through the diffs to find out who edited the line.

So to address the OP problem you could have a hash that was based on :
Original Line number , diff id , diff id etc

